# Vivarium lock



## mashed_monster (May 20, 2008)

Hi

We're getting ready for the arrival of a Florida Kingsnake and have got a Vivexotic Viv.

Problem we have is that the gap between the pains of glass isn't big enough for a lock, we've tried the other 2 locks that we have on our other vivs and neither fit.

Not sure if it's down to hubbys assembly, or if it's unique to this brand of viv....can anyone point me in the direction of a lock that might fit?

Thanks in advance


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

either use 2 pairs of pliers or a bench vice to remove the Kink from the neck of the tang . 

a bench vice will give better results .. 

i had to do the same with mine .. 

Alan


----------



## mashed_monster (May 20, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

I got my viv lock from 123aquatics. Don't know if it would be too big for yours? If anything the space is too small for my gap in the glass.


----------



## Joshh (Nov 12, 2008)

I know it's not a lock but on ebay theirs like a door stop but for a vivarium.


----------



## pythonpower (Apr 24, 2007)

Joshh said:


> I know it's not a lock but on ebay theirs like a door stop but for a vivarium.


 
i use them there like a small rubber wedge available from most reptile shops mine were around £5 for a box of six i find them to be very good:2thumb:


----------



## sandfly (Aug 21, 2009)

*Locks for vivexotic vivariums*

Yeh, I've been advised of th esame thing. Here's the info I got










It worked for me!!!:whistling2:


----------

